# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Great Photographic website

## Jared

I found this awesome website full of photos of Australian Frogs and reptiles, i personally think you should check it out, it even has a reptiles abroad section here is just an example, Western spotted frog  :Smile:  Photographs Australian Frogs.

----------

Sunshine

----------


## Savannah

awe hes cute. i love his color to.

----------


## Jared

He sure is, i thought i might get some when that i saw this photo if only they could be kept in vic haha.

----------


## Savannah

oh you can't keep em??  :Frown:  i want one tho...

----------


## Jared

Only in Western Australia which is unfortunate but i suppose they can only keep 3 types of frogs due to restrictions. if it was legal in Victoria i would definitely have one haha

----------


## Savannah

o ok. is Australia strict on what breeds to keep?

----------


## Jared

When it comes to Australia If it's endangered you cannot keep it, if it's exotic you cannot keep it but if it is a common native species you can, with the exception of Western Australia which is very strict as i said, also Australia does not export it's species if they are over seas it was most likely illegally bought there.

----------


## Savannah

oh wow....:/ that stinks.....thats a lot of breeds not aloud...
what kinds do you have? i like one in your avatar btw.

----------


## Jared

Yeah but it it keeps our native species alive so i'm happy with it. At the moment i only have 3 Australian Green tree frogs but have kept Striped marsh frogs and Southern brown tree frogs in the past. The one in my avatar is the one i'm looking for at the moment it's a Blue Mountains tree frog, hard to find haha

----------


## Savannah

oh ok. yea true. lol lots more then me. i've only had jewl my red eye. ill be getting more hopefully its cute i like it.

----------

